
Ask HN: RSS Feeds for Coronavirus and Similar - ahanax
I use RSS as my news source and I am curious if you have any local, state, or federal RSS feeds that have quality information, whether that&#x27;s public closures, travel restrictions, or similar news. I live in PA but am often in CA.<p>Similarly, if there are quality international sources that would be useful, please share.<p>I unfortunately don&#x27;t have any to share, which is why I&#x27;m asking.
======
enitihas
This website has live data and maps:

[https://ncov2019.live/data](https://ncov2019.live/data)

